# The over 30 crowd



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I got this from a friend. I got a good laugh out of it and thought maybe some of you 30+ crowd might enjoy it. ;-)







If you are 30, or older, you might think this is hilarious!​


When I was a kid, adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious


diatribes about how hard things were. When they were growing up; what


with walking twenty-five miles to school every morning.... Uphill...


Barefoot... BOTH ways... yadda, yadda, yadda​


And I remember promising myself that when I grew up, there was no way


in hell I was going to lay a bunch of crap like that on my kids about how


hard I had it and how easy they've got it!​


But now that I'm over the ripe old age of thirty, I can't help but look


around and notice the youth of today. You've got it so easy! I mean,


compared to my childhood, you live in a damn Utopia!..


And I hate to say it, but you kids today, you don't know how good


you've got it!​


I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have the Internet. If we wanted to


know something, we had to go to the damn library and look it up 


ourselves, in the card catalog!!,​


There was no email!! We had to actually write somebody a letter - with


a pen! Then you had to walk all the way across the street and put it in


the mailbox, and it would take like a week to get there! 


Stamps were 10 cents!​


Child Protective Services didn't care if our parents beat us. As a


matter of fact, the parents of all my friends also had permission to 


kick our butt! Nowhere was safe!​


There were no MP3's or Napsters or iTunes! If you wanted to steal


music, you had to hitchhike to the record store and shoplift it yourself!​


Or you had to wait around all day to tape it off the radio, and the DJ


would usually talk over the beginning and @#*% it all up! There were


no CD players! We had tape decks in our car... We'd play our favorite


tape and "eject" it when finished, and then the tape would come undone


rendering it useless. Cause, hey, that's how we rolled, Baby! Dig?​


We didn't have fancy crap like Call Waiting! If you were on the phone


and somebody else called, they got a busy signal, that's it!​


There weren't any freakin' cell phones either. If you left the house,


you just didn't make a damn call or receive one. You actually had to be out


of touch with your "friends". OH MY GOD !!! Think of the horror... not


being in touch with someone 24/7!!! And then there's TEXTING. 


Yeah, right. Please! You kids have no idea how annoying you are.​


And we didn't have fancy Caller ID either! When the phone rang, you had


no idea who it was! It could be your school, your parents, your boss,


your bookie, your the collection agent... you just didn't know!!! You had


to pick it up and take your chances, mister!​


We didn't have any fancy PlayStation or Xbox video games with


high-resolution 3-D graphics! We had the Atari 2600! With games like


'Space Invaders' and 'Asteroids'. Your screen guy was a little square!


You actually had to use your imagination!!! And there were no multiple


levels or screens, it was just one screen... Forever! And you could


never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder and faster and


faster until you died! Just like LIFE!​


You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on!


You were screwed when it came to channel surfing! You had to get off


your ass and walk over to the TV to change the channel!!! NO REMOTES!!!


Oh, no, what's the world coming to?!?!​


There was no Cartoon Network either! You could only get cartoons on


Saturday Morning. Do you hear what I'm saying? We had to wait ALL WEEK


for cartoons, you spoiled little rat-finks!​


And we didn't have microwaves. If we wanted to heat something up, we


had to use the stove! Imagine that!​


And our parents told us to stay outside and play... all day long. Oh,


no, no electronics to soothe and comfort. And if you came back inside....


you were doing chores!​


And car seats - oh, please! Mom threw you in the back seat and you


hung on. If you were lucky, you got the "safety arm" across the chest at


the last moment if she had to stop suddenly, and if your head hit the


dashboard, well that was your fault for calling "shot gun" in the first


place!​


See! That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it


too easy. You're spoiled rotten! You guys wouldn't have lasted five


minutes back in 1980 or any time before!​


Regards,


The Over 30 Crowd​


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

amen...i would like to see it go back to the 20's 30's 40's or 50's even..I just got in a full blown argument with a 9 yr old kid..that thinks it is ok to kick a soccer ball into our cars and house...

I asked him if his dad would like it if I took a soccer ball and kicked it into his Mercedes....he said that would be fukked up, because I am an adult!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is more than the over 30 crowd, that is more like the over 40 crowd.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha I remember taping off the radio days..:-o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Haha I remember taping off the radio days..:-o


Give us a laugh, what did you tape ? The Kinks, Beatles (pre me lol), The Stones?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Give us a laugh, what did you tape ? The Kinks, Beatles (pre me lol), The Stones?


the kinks, def leppard, ac/dc, foreigner, led zepplin, janis joplin, even asia....lol...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ouch sounds familiar.. the first cd i ever heard i was about 8 orso, 10 yrs later i had to explain to my 4yo brother what a record and recordplayer were for.

Dick and i sometimes have a `generation difference`, than he says:" remember this" or that or "don't you know this". Me: "no, I wasn't born yet " or "I was about 4 than".

oh before you do this: :-o Dick is 19 yrs older than I am, so that why there is a generation diference.

BTW: Dick says have you a list for the "50+ crowd "?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> the kinks, def leppard, ac/dc, foreigner, led zepplin, janis joplin, even asia....lol...


Now we're talking! The thirties and unders prolly haven't even heard of these bands, they seem to like bubble gum these days .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ouch sounds familiar.. the first cd i ever heard i was about 8 orso, 10 yrs later i had to explain to my 4yo brother what a record and recordplayer were for.
> 
> Dick and i sometimes have a `generation difference`, than he says:" remember this" or that or "don't you know this". Me: "no, I wasn't born yet " or "I was about 4 than".
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

actually I'm a big Elvis fan, but he wasn't on the Um let see, there was Kiss, Skynyrd, Allman Bros.,George Straight, Hank Jr., GnR, AC/DC. Just standard ******* country boy shit. I am from NC haha.

I do remember my mom. She had a George Michael fetish( I know right). She would carpool some of us after football pratice. Man, my friends used to rag me! I told them i tried everything to get her not to play that crap, and i truly did, but to no success :-&


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

*F*ck I forgot what I read!!!*


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> actually I'm a big Elvis fan, but he wasn't on the Um let see, there was Kiss, Skynyrd, Allman Bros.,George Straight, Hank Jr., GnR, AC/DC. Just standard ******* country boy shit. I am from NC haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old's your mum? George Michael ??? :-o


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> How old's your mum? George Michael ??? :-o


She is 56.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> She is 56.


 
And you wrer taping off the radio ?? :grin: Ahh Ok, NC you say ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> actually I'm a big Elvis fan, but he wasn't on the Um let see, there was Kiss, Skynyrd, Allman Bros.,George Straight, Hank Jr., GnR, AC/DC. Just standard ******* country boy shit. I am from NC haha.


all that is good stuff too...even for il chicigo suburbs kid..and Van Halen, dire straits, joan jett, 
my mom loved oldies..i still listen to oldies...beach boys...and a shyt ton of others...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> *F*ck I forgot what I read!!!*


You must be in the under forties crowd! Wrong thread mate.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> And you wrer taping off the radio ?? :grin: Ahh Ok, NC you say ?


Yeah Im going to be 34 in a month. not to old lol. I dont know if cds were out in the mid 80s or not, but we didnt have them. Probably way to expensive for us if they were out.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Over 50? Under 60.

Pong was just coming out. Yeah, there were video games coming out when we were in college - but for me at 55, it was mostly still Pinball.

We pretty much were let loose all day and I am sad for kids that can't be allowed that. A lot of growing up when you are out in the woods and a friend gets hurt and you have to deal with it because there is no such thing as a cell phone (but you can run fast because.you were used to being outside all day).

Your mom knew if you did something bad before you got home because everybody else's parents were watching and moms stayed at home. But by high school everybody was toking up but not with stuff like as strong as they have nowadays....some of our friends did acid and coke and shrooms but most just did pot and outgrew it by the time they started having kids.

I don't remember much corporal punishment in our schools and actually I think we had MORE not less freedom than my kids had! But most of our pranks were practical jokes and hijinks - not really bad stuff...though I DO remember bomb threats in middle school.

We tried unsucessfully to get a smoking lounge in HS because standing out at the bus stop at the school to smoke was a bummer on rainy days.

Lots of the same music (though some of those were not in my childhood) but they also had stupid bands attractive to tweens - like Hermans Hermits, The Monkees, to break us into rock. Music pretty much came on LPs, 45's were on the way out. I never had an 8 track....went straight to cassettes. Was the generation who remembered Woodstock and Vietnam but were a bit too young to go to either. 

I am sure by the time I get to be 70, I won't remember all that and will wax poetic about riding my bike 2 miles to school in the burning sun. LOL. And I am sure my kids will be telling their own kid how tough THEY had it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Yeah Im going to be 34 in a month. not to old lol. I dont know if cds were out in the mid 80s or not, but we didnt have them. Probably way to expensive for us if they were out.


Mid - late eighties dvds became popular here, around £20 a go..pretty expensive. You almost sounded a dab hand....but the NC bit crops up again lol :grin: only kiddin! You ever heard of The Stones?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Mid - late eighties dvds became popular here, around £20 a go..pretty expensive. You almost sounded a dab hand....but the NC bit crops up again lol :grin: only kiddin! You ever heard of The Stones?


What is a dab hand? Hell, we didnt get into dvds until 2000 something lol. Yes I like the stones!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't remember CD's until high school, but I"m not over 30 - probably just way behind the times. Then again, my family still uses rotary phones and I remember Saturday morning cartoons. 

I didn't get my first DVD player until I went to college, in 2003.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> What is a dab hand? Hell, we didnt get into dvds until 2000 something lol. Yes I like the stones!


Dab hand ? Old hand, experienced hand.. :-D


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Dab hand ? Old hand, experienced hand.. :-D


Lmao, never experienced, just wiser as my dad says. Actually my birthday is on halloween, so we going to get sideways. we'll see how old I feel the next morning. Its been awhile if you know what I mean \\/


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't remember CD's until high school, but I"m not over 30 - probably just way behind the times. Then again, my family still uses rotary phones and I remember Saturday morning cartoons.
> 
> I didn't get my first DVD player until I went to college, in 2003.


Seems like the europeans are well ahead of us lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ..and I remember Saturday morning cartoons.


I about to list various lots of stickers and temporary tattoos on ebay (vending lots) of hanna barberra, looney tunes, and super heroes...let me know if yo are interested...could save me listing costs..


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw a teenager walking into the quickie stop wearing a Led Zeppelin T-shirt a couple of weeks ago.

Go figure...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

James Idi said:


> I saw a teenager walking into the quickie stop wearing a Led Zeppelin T-shirt a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Go figure...


Everything old becomes fab again ;-) Good taste is timeless!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My 25 year old daughter has all kinds of Pink Floyd clothes..with the cover from Dark Side of the Moon which came out my Senior Year of High School...go figure.......I liked Pink Floyd then and now but, oh well


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I about to list various lots of stickers and temporary tattoos on ebay (vending lots) of hanna barberra, looney tunes, and super heroes...let me know if yo are interested...could save me listing costs..


Oh sorry, I have real ink already and plenty of it.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

James Idi said:


> I saw a teenager walking into the quickie stop wearing a Led Zeppelin T-shirt a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Go figure...


 

Speaking of the Gods...here is an awesome vid clip listen to Page and Bonham!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO_EgW1zxWQ


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh sorry, I have real ink already and plenty of it.


Me too....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice, I can't post pictures of mine  not all of them are internet friendly.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I luv you :lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I luv you :lol:


Threadgill?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh sorry, I have real ink already and plenty of it.


one of my part time BS jobs is selling tattoo supplies to shops, on mobile routes in "white short buses" gutted and made into sales vehicles.....inks, parts, machines...blah blah blah...I have been computer/design/sales guy for tattoo magazine for the last 3 yrs as well...but the supply sales are so good now, the magazine is on the back burner...my other BS part time job is design production for awards business, get to play with sublimation printing and laser engraving on various substrates...I have 2 tattoos...could get a lot more for free, but have never focused on it....for out last BS PP event we gave away over $3000.00 in free tattoo gift certificates.., from good local shops in my area....as raffle prizes and placement prizes


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Nice, I can't post pictures of mine  not all of them are internet friendly.




If it will cheer you up some you can send them to me via PM .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

There you can see my left arm in that one, oh and my 4 year old, lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> There you can see my left arm in that one, oh and my 4 year old, lol.


BOOOOOO! :roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I can not imagine todays kids listening to hiphop 30 years from now and saying the same things we old guys say about real artists!
Just a few,Golden Earring,Status Quo,Journey,Scorpions,Bob Marley and loads of others.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Threadgill?


Lmfao!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Doug Zaga said:


> Threadgill?


 
Is he that Raymond Burr look alike ??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i hate that i have to tune to "classic rock" stations to hear good music--makes me feel, ummm, older than the 24yrs i am in my own mind...

but i raised my kids on it, and country, and they both appreciate, and LISTEN to it, and know the bands. along with some other crap that i don't allow in my car, lol. (i like to pull the "i'm dirving, i listen to what i want" and put on some nice soothing classical/swing/jazz/celtic   ). 

but we NEVER listen to that frickin' disco.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

To quote Duke Nukem "Dammmmmmnnnnnn...I hate disco!"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Everyone hating on the disco . I was a kid when it was big but I wore my silk shirts , bellbottoms and huge plastic comb big enough to gut a rhino to the rollerrink every saturday . I could do the hustle too . Didn't have those big shoes though but my older brother did .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Everyone hating on the disco . I was a kid when it was big but I wore my silk shirts , bellbottoms and huge plastic comb big enough to gut a rhino to the rollerrink every saturday . I could do the hustle too . Didn't have those big shoes though but my older brother did .


any pics??


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> any pics??


You're a perv . Got none of me . I do of my brother though . That's why he doesn't mess with me .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL..I found it...nevermind...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought we were done picking on David F (no really it does look like him)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Disco!  
I tossed all the pics of that era. I do remember having the leisure suits, polyester shirts, of course the gold necklace and a shark tooth necklace, zip up boots, mutton chop side burns and a handlebar stasch. 
When I was 30 there was probably a shitload of you that weren't even here. :lol::lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Disco!
> I tossed all the pics of that era. I do remember having the leisure suits, polyester shirts, of course the gold necklace and a shark tooth necklace, zip up boots, mutton chop side burns and a handlebar stasch.
> When I was 30 there was probably a shitload of you that weren't even here. :lol::lol:



I see those outfits and raise you my mullet , Members Only jacket , aviator glasses , zebra print Zubbas and black Pumas .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Damn I"m glad I was born in the 80's and missed most of that stuff.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Damn I"m glad I was born in the 80's and missed most of that stuff.


Come on now , sideways trucker hats , spagetti strap tops , lowrise jeans , gstrings and tramp stamps ring a bell ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Come on now , sideways trucker hats , spagetti strap tops , lowrise jeans , gstrings and tramp stamps ring a bell ?



:-o You mean that's not in style anymore?!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I see those outfits and raise you my mullet , Members Only jacket , aviator glasses , zebra print Zubbas and black Pumas .


Still a few mullets and aviator glasses out there but I'm to old to know what the hell a Zubbas is. :lol: 

Ashley, I was born in the 40s but I missed the 60s........I think! :-k :lol:

Old saying
If you remember the 60s you probably weren't there.  8-[


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Still a few mullets and aviator glasses out there but I'm to old to know what the hell a Zubbas is. :lol:
> 
> Ashley, I was born in the 40s but I missed the 60s........I think! :-k :lol:
> 
> ...


Maybe Zubaz were a Minnesota thing .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubaz

I did also have a sweet pair of shiny black pants with zippers all over them .

I see alot of mullets around here still , but it's mainly women with them now .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Tapes...LOL. The first tapes I was around were the size of a suitcase and reel to reel and the school was the only one to have them. TV was on for about two hours a day and the rest of the time had a test pattern. No color tv for a long time. Music came from the radio or 45 records....then came hi fidelity and stereo. ever heard of a computer....that was sci fi stuff. Cloths hung on a cloths line top dry. No leash laws. 12 year olds could take a gun off the rack and go squirrel hunting. There was no ADD and all the BS excuses for being out of control....leather belt was the medicine and you learned to listen without drugs. Dogs behaved in the house and it didn't take a trainer to get them to behave. Now, George Orwell's 1984 frequently comes to mind.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim,  Those are just wrong! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Don, I recall watching that indian show (test patterns) for hours waiting for Sat morning cartoons. 
Before color tv they had a piece of see through plastic with a blue top and green botton to watch tv through. Of course if the program wasn't about sky and grass it sure looked wierd...but we watched anyway. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Tapes...LOL. The first tapes I was around were the size of a suitcase and reel to reel and the school was the only one to have them. TV was on for about two hours a day and the rest of the time had a test pattern. No color tv for a long time. Music came from the radio or 45 records....then came hi fidelity and stereo. ever heard of a computer....that was sci fi stuff. Cloths hung on a cloths line top dry. No leash laws. 12 year olds could take a gun off the rack and go squirrel hunting. There was no ADD and all the BS excuses for being out of control....leather belt was the medicine and you learned to listen without drugs. Dogs behaved in the house and it didn't take a trainer to get them to behave. Now, George Orwell's 1984 frequently comes to mind.



No leash laws... bwahaha!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> :-o You mean that's not in style anymore?!


With the exception of the trucker hat , I sure hope so and wish those trends many more years to come .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I was going to say...I never got into the trucker hat but still have lots of my low cut flare legged jeans - and I'm not ready to give them up.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I was going to say...I never got into the trucker hat but still have lots of my low cut flare legged jeans - and I'm not ready to give them up.


There is hope for the future . Don't worry I don't think anyone will dare try to take the from you . If they know what's good for them .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'll give them the smack down with the curtain rod.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

AND dowt forget, this was COOL then 

MC hammer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIHAkqCls4A

Vannila ICE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8BxbdQqMRE

2 Unlimited
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFd5Cci_pE4
Dame I thaugt she was hot


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> AND dowt forget, this was COOL then
> 
> MC hammer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIHAkqCls4A
> ...


No..No.. that wasn't cool then!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Ohh yes when you wher like 12


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Jim,  Those are just wrong! :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Don, I recall watching that indian show (test patterns) for hours waiting for Sat morning cartoons.
> Before color tv they had a piece of see through plastic with a blue top and green botton to watch tv through. Of course if the program wasn't about sky and grass it sure looked wierd...but we watched anyway. :lol:


My grandfather had one of those. My grandparents got a real color TV when I was 10 or 11 and my parents followed suit sometime in highschool. And it was death to any kid who touched all the various adjustment knobs that were hidden under a flip panel.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

I remember when we bought our first VCR. It weighed about 15 pounds and had a "remote control" for it with a 50' wire. We also had the video camera for it. It went on the shoulder when we recorded because it was so huge. Then you had to attach the vcr to the camera and lug the vcr around on a shoulder strap to record whatever was being filmed. That was high tech. When we first bought a VCR with a digital readout, we were living high on the hog. 

I also remember when Elvis died and the TV was bombarded with all of his live shows and movies. That was on VHF if I remember. I think we had 4 or 5 channels. Everybody was crying that day.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Whoa, a flashback from the over 50 crowd:

Lol I was on a local tv show called Romper Room (local knockoff of Captain Kangaroo) when I was like four years old. My mom says I got up and walked around while the host was reading her story... like I checked out the "pitcher" for the milk and cookies we supposedly got... it was a fake and I like tried to pour it. That was just the beginning of a long long history of embarrassing my poor mother. HA HA 

Yeah I remember when T.V. was almost totally devoted to adults and programming began at 7am and ended at 10pm My mom was so thrilled that I was such a devout child that I read everything in my Children's Bible. I guess she didn't want to know that I did so out of sheer boredom during a tough southeast Idaho winter.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Romper Room was nationwide. The first one started in Baltimore (where I was a young child) with the original Miss Nancy........

It was syndicated but each locale could have their own version.

Romper Stomper Bomper Boo!

I remember that and Captain Kangaroo and the Bozo the clown......Not so much The Mickey Mouse Club and Howdy Doody though I know they were broadcast before I was 5 but then I am not sure we even had a TV then.....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Whoa, a flashback from the over 50 crowd:
> 
> Lol I was on a local tv show called Romper Room (local knockoff of Captain Kangaroo) when I was like four years old. My mom says I got up and walked around while the host was reading her story... like I checked out the "pitcher" for the milk and cookies we supposedly got... it was a fake and I like tried to pour it. That was just the beginning of a long long history of embarrassing my poor mother. HA HA
> 
> Yeah I remember when T.V. was almost totally devoted to adults and programming began at 7am and ended at 10pm My mom was so thrilled that I was such a devout child that I read everything in my Children's Bible. I guess she didn't want to know that I did so out of sheer boredom during a tough southeast Idaho winter.


Romper Room, is that the one where the host looks around the room with something and says ; " I see Robert and I see David and I see Margaret... " ? I remember around here watching a local morning kids show before heading to school it was hosted by " Clancy the Cop" and a "nurse" forgot her name . They usually did some skits in between playing really old cartoons(older the Bob  ) and Little Rascals episodes .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

shawn murace said:


> I remember when we bought our first VCR. It weighed about 15 pounds and had a "remote control" for it with a 50' wire.


Those were called BETA machines...my grandparents still have one, and tons of the small BETA tapes. I remember watching those as a little kid, on a black and white TV (my family didn't upgrade to color until I was probably 7 or 8) - I also remember every night that my mom and I would watch Johnny Carson, then the National Anthem would play and the TV went to static. Our first color TV was made by Montgomery Ward, was in an oak case, and probably weighed about 500 lbs - it was as big as my 55 inch flat screen today is, and has maybe a 19 inch screen. How do I remember that? My grandparents still have the archaic bastard - I'm going to really blow their minds at X-mas and buy them a new HDTV.

I'm pretty sure I"m too young to remember Romper Room or Captain Kangaroo - but I remember Bozo the Clown for sure. He scared me to death. I still hate clowns.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Captain Kangaroo (Bob Keshawn ?) was the first Clarabel the clown on Howdy Doody.
Our local kid's show was Texas Bruce and the Wrangler's Club.
It always had cub scout groups as guests and as they were individually introduces the kid would respond with "Hi mom, Hi dad", then waive.
As most tv of the early era it was all live and the "Wranglers" weren't introduced anymore after one little cub scout answered with " Hi mom, Hi dad" "This is for you "Herby". Then he flipped the bird on live TV. :-o
My all time fav kids show was The Buster Brown Show. It had the famous Midnight the Cat that did nothing but lay on a box and say "Niiiiice". 
Of course it also had the Buster Brown shoe commercial with Buster Brown and his dog Tigh. Andy Devine was one of the MCs.
Lots of cowboy serials and the Sabu theJungle Boy series on it along with Hopalong Cassidy, Wild Bill Hickock, Annie Oakley, Bob Steele and many other old dead cowboys. :lol:
Series (serials) were also common at the local movie houses. When the RCMP fell off a cliff you had to wait till next Saturday to see if he made it to the bottom. Saturday afternoon at the movies was 25 cents for 25 cartoons and a feature movie. We scrounged soda bottles all week to get that 25 cents.
By 5th-6th grade the movie house was the place to meet girls. Neckin in the balcony was great......except for Bobby Sanders. Joan Mcgill tossed him over the balcony railing for getting a bit grabby. His arm broke the fall....and the fall broke his arm. The girl had no sense of adventure. :lol:
Wasn't any no smear lipstick for the gals those days either. You often came out of the theater looking like a dog ate your face....... :-k......Ya know,.....That's exactly what happened sometimes. :-o :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Haha I remember taping off the radio days..:-o


Don't laugh, my idiot uncle still does.

When he gave my kid a walkman for Christmas a couple years ago, "she said what is it?" I had to explian what tapes were. Totally made me feel old that my kid didn't know what a casset was. Then I had to bust my ucles chops for giving a tape player to a kid who owns an ipod because c/d players are old school. :roll:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I can remember going to my Grandmothers house and watching TV. She had a B&W and a really cool Red-Green-Blue rotating color wheel that made the TV look like it was in color, sort of. I thought it was high tech! I'd guess that was around 1968 or so


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I was going to say...I never got into the trucker hat but still have lots of my low cut flare legged jeans - and I'm not ready to give them up.


Ummm Ashley...those are out. No skinny jeans for you? I mean even skinny jeans are so 2009, but you still have some time. 

Boys...you too. Skinny jeans.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Ummm Ashley...those are out. No skinny jeans for you? I mean even skinny jeans are so 2009, but you still have some time.
> 
> Boys...you too. Skinny jeans.


No!!!! I don't like skinny jeans, not only are they gay looking, especially on guys, but I hate pants that aren't at least boot cut. Besides, my ass is too big to wear that kind of thing - hey at least I can admit it.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Ummm Ashley...those are out. No skinny jeans for you? I mean even skinny jeans are so 2009, but you still have some time.
> 
> Boys...you too. Skinny jeans.


FYI, you are the only person I know that is skinny enough to wear skinny jeans


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Don't laugh, my idiot uncle still does.
> 
> When he gave my kid a walkman for Christmas a couple years ago, "she said what is it?" I had to explian what tapes were. Totally made me feel old that my kid didn't know what a casset was. Then I had to bust my ucles chops for giving a tape player to a kid who owns an ipod because c/d players are old school. :roll:


Lol, can you still buy cassets? Other than the gas station variety stand at the counter haha.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Lol, can you still buy cassets? Other than the gas station variety stand at the counter haha.





Jeff Threadgill said:


> Lol, can you still buy cassets? Other than the gas station variety stand at the counter haha.


The "mixed tape" has made a small comeback or so I have heard people say on the radio (also outdated). Maybe just with the hipster/trustafarian type crowd. Retro....cool:roll:8) 

Even if the media of the casset is really dead, the name "mixed tape" seems to live in name, even though using digital media.

The over thirty crowd must remember getting a mixed tape from a boy you liked...or some such thing:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The "mixed tape" has made a small comeback or so I have heard people say on the radio (also outdated). Maybe just with the hipster/trustafarian type crowd. Retro....cool:roll:8)
> 
> Even if the media of the casset is really dead, the name "mixed tape" seems to live in name, even though using digital media.
> 
> The over thirty crowd must remember getting a mixed tape from a boy you liked...or some such thing:mrgreen:


I guess lol....I remember I used to call in and dedicate a song to my gf, and wait for the dj to say our name and play the song lol. Now I just send a attachment through email .


----------

